# Being single again after 4 years.



## wjmay (Jul 24, 2007)

---removed---


----------



## katharina (Jun 29, 2007)

wjmay said:


> My wife and I have been married for 3 years and dated for a year prior to that. We are separated and I know that she considers me an ex. She does not admit it to me, but to friends she calls me an ex. I need to move on but do not want to be lonely. I am not sure if I need to start dating, but if I do, how do I go about doing this again. How do I change a conversation from "water spots on a car" to "can I have your number"?


I think you probably need to give yourself some time... especially since you're still in the separated category and not even divorced. I have a feeling that if the time would be right for you, you probably wouldn't need to ask the question about how to change those conversations and it would happen naturally, yes?


----------



## greg (Jun 5, 2007)

I am in the same situation after 14 years... You have to be able to get ahold of yourself and look at the situation and realize it is what it is.


----------



## riskey58 (Oct 30, 2007)

I am still married, but the thought of dating again scares me. After not dating for so long I think it would be hard to really get into the swing of things.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

riskey58 said:


> I am still married, but the thought of dating again scares me. After not dating for so long I think it would be hard to really get into the swing of things.


Hope on a pedal bike and you learn it all comes back fast.

draconis


----------



## Mesoc (Dec 31, 2007)

Everyone is different, start going out and have some fun. If you find someone that you believe is right, maybe step it up a notch and ask to get together another night for dinner, and go from there. I wouldn't go outright asking for a phone number though, but thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you should spend some time by yourself and try to assess your life before you enter another relationship. You need to learn from this one so you can make wiser decisions for the next, try to spend some time with family and friends to help fill the void.


----------

